# Bulbs with UVB that work with Dimmers?



## Cloud 9 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, I notice some websites mention that Mercury Vapor Bulbs may not work with dimmers.

Has anyone attempted to use a dimmer with a Mercury Vapor bulb or can suggest a method to get the heat and UVB for the tortoises that work with a dimmer?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2011)

Its a ballasted bulb. For example, when its been on for a while and you turn it off. You can't turn it right back on again until it cools down. I really doubt it would work with a dimmer.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 13, 2011)

I believe CHEs work with dimmers, and fluorescent lights can be dimmed if they have a dimmable ballast and the right dimmer. But I can't say whether/how dimming a fluorescent will impact the amount of uv it puts off.


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2011)

There is no UV bulb that I know of that will work with a dimmer. All of them have a ballast of some sort.

Are you having temp troubles? The best way to control temps is to move the fixture up or down. Also, in some parts of CA, we get sun and warm weather all year, so you don't need UV bulbs, since you can just put them outside. I just use low wattage regular incandescent flood bulbs most of the time.


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 13, 2011)

ahhhh okay, thanks emysemys, jaizei, and Tom!

sorta considering how dimmers would be nice to adjust the heat without having to move the lamp up and down but oh well :/. 

Thanks again for the assistance :].


----------

